# Viennese ambience & Godowsky-esque pianism



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

Anyone attracted or addicted to the piano music inspired by or reminiscent of the typical Viennese waltzes, operettas, etc.?

I regard Godowsky as the quintessential figure in this realm. I marvel at his genius manifest in his -
Symphonic Metamorphosis: No.3 on Strauss' "Wine, Woman, and Song" (No.2 "Die Fledermaus" is remarkable but not a favorite of mine);
Walzermasken: No.24, "Portrait ", No.22, "Wienerisch", No.14, "Franzosisch"; 
Triakontameron: No.11, "Alt Wien", No.13 "Terpsichorean Vindobona", No.4, "Rendezvous". 

A couple of marvellous works by other pianist-composers: 
Schulz-Evler's Arabesques on themes from "The Beautiful Blue Danube"; 
Bortkiewics' Valse, Op. 27, No. 3, "La Viennoise"

There are works by Alfred Grünfeld , Carl Tausig, Ignaz Friedman, and others which I 'm less interested in or unfamiliar with. 

I'm looking forward to your recommendations and thoughts.


----------

